# Coastal Crusade



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Our first annual "Coastal Crusade" is scheduled for July 22-24. It will be at the
www.fullstringerlodge.com in Matagorda Texas. There will be fishing, fellowship, 
live gospel band, and free food all three days. If you would like to see what this is all about, come on out and have a great time. We would love to meet you all.
For more info you can look at our website, www.coastalcrusade.us.
It should be complete in a couple days. We are a non profit org. For more information feel free to call me at 281-449-1000 or 832-971-8997. God Bless and have a great day. Laura Howell aka luv2fish
I am also a new member of Texas Lady Anglers.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Tried your web site...Only got to the first two pics and no farther.....Have stopped at the dock of Full Stringer and it's awesome there and the folks are great and friendly! Beautiful place!
Also a member of TLA....saltwaterveins....


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

The website should be complete in a couple days. There is so much info to input.
Have yourself a great day, and if you go fishin, keep your bait busy. I wish I was fishin right now. Bless you and have a great day. luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Coastal Crusade Website Complete*

Take A look www.coastalcrusade.us it's finished.

If any of you are interested in participating, let us know. We would love to have
some more gospel groups, if any of you are part of one or know someone who is.
All contact info is on the website. I still need a volunteer for the security department and an additional photographer. Keep our fellowship in your prayers.
Don't forget, we are feeding everyone for FREE for all three days. It would be a great family outing. KSBJ 89.3FM is coming and the Salvation Army Harbor Lights Choir is going to be there. Thank you all for your time that you have given to our ministry. Laura aka luv2fish <"((((((((>< Tight Lines To Ya


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Volunteer Meeting*

The first volunteer meeting for the Crusade will be held at Gander Mountain
out in Sugarland.(at Hwy 59 S @ Grand Parkway) It will be Saturday May 21st
from 2:00PM-4:00PM in the Lodge room. Tom and I will be providing a free lunch for those volunteering for the Coastal Crusade. If anyone would like to participate in this great celebration of the Lord.There is still some spots we need to fill. Call me or email me.
Laura Howell(aka) luv2fish
281-449-1000 [email protected]

www.coastalcrusade.com
"See what its all about"
Theres going to be plenty of FREE food, fishing, fellowship.
What a great FAMILY outing.
You will be blessed."GUARANTEED"


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

Wow that sounds pretty big. Have any of you heard this evangelist before?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Evangelist*

Yes, I have seen them twice and fell in love with him & his wife. He plays the 
electric keyboard and a electric fiddle. They are truly awesome. They have become like parents to us. The messages he always brings are really awesome.
Everything is spontaneous to The Holy Ghost. "Santiago" What area are you from. Tell everyone you can think of about this great calling of the Lord.
Bless you , Laura luv2fish
www.coastalcrusade.us


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> Yes, I have seen them twice and fell in love with him & his wife. He plays the
> electric keyboard and a electric fiddle. They are truly awesome. They have become like parents to us. The messages he always brings are really awesome.
> Everything is spontaneous to The Holy Ghost. "Santiago" What area are you from. Tell everyone you can think of about this great calling of the Lord.
> Bless you , Laura luv2fish
> www.coastalcrusade.us


 I'm in Texas city, across the bay from Galveston. Unfortunately Matagorda is too far for me to go right now but I'll pass the word on.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Crusade*

Went down to Full Stringer today. Kids were tossing cast net. Bringing up specks. WOW!!!!!! Everyone was bringing in lots of fish at Matagorda Harbor.
Fourteen turned out for meeting today. Next weekend is luncheon at GAnder Mountain in Sugarland. Call for info. Laura (aka) luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Check it Out*

We have added a lot of information on the website. We now have a youth
praise & worship service. Along with a contemporary college age band from San Antonio. Two Gospel groups, KSBJ, and the Salvation Army Choir. It will be advertised on KJIC- Sante Fe Texas. We are expecting around 300 Christian Bikers. We are giving out FREE Rally Patches for those leather jackets.
We are up to serving approx. 2000 Plate lunches. FREE!! And Food Fair
and Ozarka are helping with the 4000 Bottles of water needed. If anyone is interested in volunteering for this event. Let us know.
www.coastacrusade.us. We have had almost 5200 people view the website to date. We are getting so excited. The Lord is working.
Laura & Tom Howell
Amazing Grace Fellowship By The Sea

Jesus said "Follow ME and I will make you "Fishers of Men"


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Website Correction*

www.coastalcrusade.us
I forgot the L earlier. Sorry about that. I had alot of peopke call to to tell me.
Thanks Laura(aka)luv2fish


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*News!!*

For all you that requested info about things for the kids to do while at the
"Coastal Crusade" Heres whats going on so far.

Moon Walk
Face Painting
Balloon Animals
(Maybe) A Clown on Saturday
Crafts (For The Kids To MAke A Item to take home)
Fishing with parents on the dock since its on the water.

We would love to hear from some of you on this board that are fellow believers.
If you have any ideas, or want to participate. PLEASE email me
[email protected]

Thank you all for your support
Laura A Howell
www.coastalcrusade.us
Amazing Grace Fellowship By The Sea


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

laura, i sent you an e-mail just now, let me know if you dont get it ok.

trudy


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Its almost here, I put a message out for Fellow Texas Lady Anglers, inviting all of you to be a part of This great event. If only to attend, that would be great. Bring your rods & reels since its in Matagorda. I look forward to meeting some of you real soon.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Man I wish I had seen this earlier!

What an awesome idea, this is the sort of stuff I love to do, count me in on the next one.

[email protected]


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

i was really looking foreword to being with you all at the coastal crusade! was even going to wear my "fishers of men" t-shirt i won at the boat show. but as of now, i have relatives coming in from iowa to be with my mother in law that is going in the first of the week for a total hip replacement. if i see a chance i can get out for a while, i will still try and slip down there for a while. if i dont see you, God Bless you all and i will be missing being there!!

trudy


----------

